# Deposit on the Corneas, HELP!



## MissLucyGirl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

I just got home from the vet with Lucy because in the past 2 days I noticed this very small vertical cloudy line in the middle of Lucy's left eye. At first I thought it was just an eye bugger flouting around but when I noticed it the next day in the same exact spot I got very concerned!

Turns out the vet saw these marks on both her eyes, and she believe they are either fatty deposits from high cholesterol which could increase over time and affect her vision in the future. Since she isn't even 1 and half I am freaking out!!

The other possibility is that they could be calcium deposits, which I was told would not be as severe to her vision but still it worries me. We have to go get examined by a pet optometrist to find out more.

Has anyone elses furbaby experience anything like this? I would love some advice as to what to expect. My vet said she may need to be put on a special diet, but any input would be greatly appreciated since I cannot get into see the specialist until late next week..

Thank you sooo much! Also, I am located in California- does anyone have certain recommendations for pet insurance... I have a feeling this is something I should invest in right away.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry about your baby....an opthamologist will determine exactly what it is. I have Petplan insurance and find they are the most basic and are good with customer service and paying back. You can go on their site and get a free quote. Good luck. Lucy is adorable!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My grand dog has had them for years. He's 15 now. He can't hear so well, but he can see just fine. He eats Science Diet WD.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Quincy had the fatty deposits on his eyes... He was at the time on the EVO little bites ( grainless)... I had never noticed the HIGH fat content in that food! Initially his cholesterol was a bit high but triglycerides were very high! 
Vet said to immediately change over to low fat food ( 10% or less) He was on the "Chicken soup for Dog lovers" and there was not progression of the fatty deposits...but they didn't lessen either... AND though choleasterol improved considerably triglycerides actually went up. 

Vet felt he likely had 'fatty-blood by way of genetics.. she said to add fish oil supplements. I also stopped the Chicken soup at time of recall... 
Went thru a few foods ( a work still in progress though presently on the Blue).... I also cut meals to 1/2 being kibble... the other 1/2 home cooked ( varying protein of chicken, eggs, fish// cooked and cut up veggies ( they vary but usually green beans/carrots/brocolli) and sometimes adding some fruit like mashed babanas, melon blueberries. 

Just had him to see Opthamalogist from Cornel ... and ...drum roll>>>>
Fatty deposits ALL GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:
He also tended to dry eye and had to get prescription drops ( Sandimune) and 'tears'..a couple times a day. Latest schimer tear test showed he's producing excellently!! No more prescription drops needed. I do still use the Genteal drops ( mild formula) just to flush. 

I truly believe it was the diet change and added fish oil that worked on the fatty deposits


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad your vet referred you to an ophthalmologist asap. Only an ophthalmologist has the expertise and equipment to properly diagnose and treat diseases of the eye.

My Lady was a diabetic for ten years and had all sorts of eye problems, fat deposits, uveitis, KCS, eye ulcers, etc. She once had what looked like a tiny white spot on her cornea that turned out to be a pocket of infection. Thankfully, I took her to her ophthalmologist immediately and we caught it before it penetrated the cornea. The vets at NC State Vet School were able to scrape some of it off and the rest cleared up with eye drops. Had we waited, Lady would have needed eye surgery.

Just a word of caution, since Lucy already has symptoms, unfortunately insurance will consider this pre-existing and not cover it. It didn't have insurance for Lady and it cost me $1000, half of which was for tiny little little bottles of eye antibiotics that had to be refilled a couple of times.

Please keep us posted. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## MissLucyGirl (Dec 11, 2012)

*Lucy's Eye Update*

Thank you everyone for the informative replies, I really appreciate get feed back from you all. It makes it easier knowing others have experiences problems like this with their furbabies and have insight of how to get through it and resolve the problem.

Lucy went to the opthamologist (thanks for the spelling update alsoB)) yesterday and he determined that she has corneal dystrophy which is more likely a heredity disease. There is a possibility it is being caused from high triglycerides, but the doctor didn't believe that was the case with Lucy. We have to go back to her regular vet now to have a fasted blood test taken. And then we will go from there, on treatment and prevention of further progression of this condition.

Does anyone else furbabie have corneal dystrophy? If so, can you tell me a little about your story and how you have treated it?

I greatly appreciate any feedback. I just want to know how I can best treat Lucy! She is my baby and I just don't know what I would do without her, and her being so young I want it to affect her life as little as possible.

Thank you everybaby! And Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Lucy. Since your vet feels her eye condition is heredity, you should contact Lucy's breeder. Did you get a health guarantee?

I found this article:

Corneal Disease (Inherited) in Dogs | petMD


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj really is the eye expert on SM. She dealt with Lady's eye problems for a long, long time.

Secret is now 11 and has KCS (dry eye) which started with a filmy look on her corneas. I immediately took her to the best Opthamalogist in town and she's doing fine. Marj was a Godsend at helping me through this.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a little terrier mix who had just that type of deposits. The ophthalmologist said there was nothing to do at that time and they would probably get worse. But in fact they disappeared in maybe a couple of years! This was decades ago and there was not so much information available about nutrition and the wide choice in foods that we have today.  

I hope your dog's eyes do as well! :grouphug:


----------



## MissLucyGirl (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you Marj for the article. After reading some about her condition I do feel somewhat better.

Her vet made the condition sound much more terrible and harmful to her eyesight than the ophthalmologist did. So it has been a little confusing.

Once we go back for her blood test, I hope to get more information from the vet to understand better.

I did not get a healthy certificate from her breeder. It was back when I lived in Arizona also, so I don't believe I have her contact information any more 

Thanks for all the help, I do appreciate it everybody!


----------

